# China Glaze Holiday 2010 Nail Polish Gift Sets



## Tavia (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Girls!

Here are 3 of the Holiday 2010 Special Gift Sets by China Glaze. Enjoy!

Party Hearty Gift Set 
Merry Mint 
Oh, Ruby Deer...


----------



## MelissaAnn (Sep 29, 2010)

Ohh HAVE to have Merry Mint and Party Hearty! TFS! When will these be out to purchase?


----------



## sillylilacs (Sep 30, 2010)

Party Hearty is pretty! =) Imagine all the designs and layering effects! 

Want the Oh Ruby Deer too ^_^


----------



## Tavia (Sep 30, 2010)

There are actually 7 Gift Sets so I will post a few more photos here.


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 30, 2010)

I love the Mommy Kissing Santa Set! Anytime in the past I tried to get sets though, Sally wouldn't have them, just individual polishes in the regular line


----------



## pinkita (Oct 1, 2010)

the set ruby deer is so nice!


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh man I can see myself wanting all of these, I'm loving China Glaze at the moment


----------



## bubbleheart (Oct 3, 2010)

I cant wait to get my hands on Party Hearty - talk about a perfect Christmas polish!


----------



## MzEspressoXo (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh wow I totally want the first 2 sets. The green/red glitter is so cute for xmas.


----------



## MzEspressoXo (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I love the Mommy Kissing Santa Set! Anytime in the past I tried to get sets though, Sally wouldn't have them, just individual polishes in the regular line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
TransDesign.com says they'll have them in stock November 1st! I can't wait to order.


----------



## xmichelle (Oct 21, 2010)

I got those yesterday, haven't try it yet but I love party hearty. I dont know if I should get Phat Santa, Mommy kissing Santa, Naughty and Nice and theres one more I can't remember.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2010)

when i get paid next week i am going to ave to order a couple of these! it would be rude not to!


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 24, 2010)

Are they going to carry all of the sets on Trans Design or just the ones they have up now? I really really want Party Hearty and the green set!! Gorgeous!


----------



## GlammySammy (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## GlammySammy (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry for above posts' pics! I tried to resize the last one but it kept taking away from the quality but I wanted it in there so you could see them better! 
  	for some reason! also.. I do believe there is 8 sets with this collection.. counting the Peppermint Kisses stick that comes w/ 4 nail polishes! So that should
  	complete them


----------



## trulynicole (Nov 7, 2010)

I like Mistletoe Kisses, Little Drummer Boy and Party hearty!  If only I can find where to buy them


----------



## GlammySammy (Nov 7, 2010)

I like Party Hearty too! Also really reallyyyy wanting Frosty! I think I'm going to look at Sally's Beauty here in like a week or so to see
  	if they have them in yet


----------



## Flaminbird (Nov 7, 2010)

I got Party Hearty and Mrs Claus...which are both beautiful..... last weekend at Sally's but now I wished I'd also gotten Mistletoe Kisses, Peace on Earth, Jolly Holly and Frosty. I can't recall if they were there though.....I think I may remember seeing Peace on Earth


----------



## dxgirly (Nov 7, 2010)

I have to order some of these. I was waiting for Transdesign to get them all in, but I don't think that's going to happen


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 7, 2010)

I want Party Hearty so bad! I love it! But when I was checking these out today there was no PH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did get Mistletoe Kisses and Peace on Earth though.

  	I also like Mrs. Claus a lot.


----------



## Flaminbird (Nov 8, 2010)

I plan on going back to Sally's this weekend. There is one I can go to while working if I get an oncall for that shopping center but last week I only had one and no extra time. Otherwise I can go to the one 7 miles from me. I can look for PH for you LittleMaryJane if you want.


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 8, 2010)

I got Peace on Earth and I can't wait to try it! I'm thinking I may need to head back for Sugar Plums...I'm really loving plummy colors right now. Hmm...yeah, I think another trip to Sally's is in order this week.


----------



## Flaminbird (Nov 9, 2010)

I didnt have time as expected yesterday while working so I just went this morning to the one near my house. Luckily they had all the greens but were out of Party Hearty and Mrs Claus. Also I didnt see Frosty or the other white one and asked if they had any more then what was displayed. The lady working there told me she didnt think they'd gotten those in and they'd gotten in was on the display...ie no more in the back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I did see several sets though including the one with Party Hearty. I didnt see the set with the greens or the candy cane but they had the others. I had a 15% off coupon so I got Jolly Holly, Peace on Earth, Mistletoe Kisses, Sugar Plums and Orly's Glitz & Glamour.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for the offer, Flamin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you were to run across a couple, I'd still love one.
  	I guess everyone is crazy for PH!


----------



## Flaminbird (Nov 9, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Thanks so much for the offer, Flamin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Sure thing. I plan on going to the Sally's on my route at some point this week thinking I should have some time....I hope


----------



## dixie (Nov 10, 2010)

So far I've only got Jolly Holly and Little Drummer Boy but as we speak, I'm waiting for Mr. FedEx to deliver Frosty from Transdesign.  When I saw a swatch, I HAD to have it and have been unable to find it locally.


----------



## GlammySammy (Nov 10, 2010)

I want Frosty so so badly too! Going to Sally's 2moro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Hopefully I'll be coming home with it! But I did find a website where they have it so I guess if I miss out I'll just order it


----------



## dixie (Nov 10, 2010)

Glammy - that's why I had to order it; I checked my Sally's twice and while they had some of the other colors, they didn't have Frosty!  I didn't want to wait too long, so I decided to order it from Transdesign!   It arrived today and it's SO pretty!!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Nov 10, 2010)

I got the PH gift set with PH, Phat Santa and Jolly Holly! They are all really pretty! I cant wait to wear them! My Sallys had a BUNCH of the sets left and almost all the polishes on the little display left, when I was there about a week ago!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 10, 2010)

Ohh, I want so many, I don't know how I'll ever decide! I shouldn't spend money but I may have to stop in and see which ones are at the closest Sally's.


----------



## Flaminbird (Nov 11, 2010)

I used Sugar Plums yesterday and agree with Vampy Varnish who I think said she didnt like how it applied. It seemed to be somewhat not smooth and kinda drug/dragged on my nails as I applied it. I also noticed it was dull in finish when it dried....not matte but satin I guess you'd say. Today I used the BM20 scrolly design one with CG OMG then Seche Vite top coat and like it very much except I had some wear at the tip/edges since I hadnt applied a TC  yesterday


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 18, 2010)

Any dupes for "Frosty"?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 19, 2010)

can you believe i still dont own any of these polishes?!


----------



## GlammySammy (Nov 19, 2010)

I actually went looking on Weds @ Sally's here in town and they did have them but they didn't seem to have the whole set... ((It was the small set in the last pic in pics I posted)) so they didn't have Party Hearty OR Frosty! They didn't have any of the actual sets either! So0o disappointed  But she called the Sally's in the town 10 mins away which said they had some but I haven't been able to get my butt over there yet! I think I might go today and see if they some left! I'm kicking myself in the butt now because she said they only had 4 left in the Frosty so I'm just praying!


----------



## GlammySammy (Nov 20, 2010)

So0o... I went Sally's and guess what?! I got NADA! And here's why... If you read above post you'll know I had to go a town up
  	to look for these dang nail polishes... and while the town is actually only 10 minutes away... when you have to take a bus.. it turns into 
  	an HOUR! yes a whole hour on the bus... so I finally get to Sally's and low and behold! They don't have Frosty! LIARS!!! These ppl
  	were called to make sure they had this specific color... told me they had 4! They NEVER had any of that color in because they had the same display as the Sally's in my town had so0o that was useless.I really wanted to wear the Frosty for my birthday today  I'm so disappointed!


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 24, 2010)

Damnit

  	I want so many of these polishes.

  	Little Dummer Boy, Peace On Earth, Mommy Kissing Santa, Sugar Plums, Midnight Kiss, Cheers To You and Jolly Holly.

  	Yep. I want them all. But I can't find a cheap enough place to buy them in the UK.  They're all roughly £7-£8 a bottle.  Seriously?!

  	I was going to order from 8t8beauty or head2toe but shipping is astronomical.  Any ladies have any suggestions?


----------



## xmichelle (Dec 10, 2010)

I got most of the shades in this collection. There's still a lot left.


----------

